# Ecigssa Possible Domain Name Change



## Gizmo (28/11/13)

Hi guys just need advice.
since about a month ago Google hit our lovely forums with Unnatural links penalty, no idea why but I have been emailing them back and forth for about a month and they have rejected me 3 times. Hence why we don't show up on Google. Now our options are to either keep fighting or change our domain to a .com.

Opinions or any webmasters on the forum that willing to give advice.


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

Well, we are ecigs*sa*, so I'm ok with .com. Consider ecigs*za,* being our international short form.


----------



## Gizmo (28/11/13)

Well I going to try one more reconsideration request before we do anything drastic. Just letting you guys know. We are actually very fortunate even with this penalty this forum has continued to grow from strength to strength. Just bear with me guys - I will resolve this. If we have to change to a dot com I will let you all know in due notice. I have developed many websites and never had this issue before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

or tell us who and or where to email and we all will mail google to find out whats what

Reactions: Like 3


----------

